# Winchester Swimming!(pictures)



## vanessab_ (Apr 20, 2011)

Winnie managed to get pee and poop all over his belly and feet so he went for a little swim!


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

He's a good swimmer :shock: 
And very cute


----------



## vanessab_ (Apr 20, 2011)

Julie Stuhr said:


> He's a good swimmer :shock:
> And very cute


LOL i know, im not sure if his breeder let him swim, but he took to the water like a **** fish. He loves it soooo much its so cute.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Getting his ears under water puts him at risk of an ear infection. Watch closely for any symptoms and if he shows any, it's vet time.


----------



## vanessab_ (Apr 20, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Getting his ears under water puts him at risk of an ear infection. Watch closely for any symptoms and if he shows any, it's vet time.


I know haha, no signs yet


----------

